
Understanding Bert Transformer: Is Attention All You Need? - dsileo
https://medium.com/synapse-dev/understanding-bert-transformer-attention-isnt-all-you-need-5839ebd396db
======
ghosthamlet
Attention is not quite all you need: [https://medium.com/octavian-
ai/attention-is-not-quite-all-yo...](https://medium.com/octavian-ai/attention-
is-not-quite-all-you-need-cb605ef3aff6)

